# Looking for 350Z owners in Southern California



## Guest (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi guys. My name is Dean and I'm a Co-founder of dynoperformance.com. We are working with the dyno shop in Santee, CA(~15 minutes north east of San Diego) to build an online database of dyno results. We are really interested in dynoing the new 350Z to add to our database and for article write ups. If any of you are looking to dyno your 350z in the near future and are interested in participating, contact me at: [email protected]

In return, I can offer a discounted rate on your dyno session.

Thanks,
Dean Hantzis
Co-founder of dynoperformance.com


----------

